# How Many Different Spirit ball Variations are There??



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Okay so i bought the Spirit ball that was at BJ's that looks like the head of sams Club's Zoltan, I guess you could call this one the "Swami" version (see photo below)








[/IMG]

He comes with a wireless remote and wireless mic which are cool.

Then I see on the spirit halloween site they have the "Animated Fortune teller" with a link to listen to what he says. Well this one goes on and on while mine only says about four phrases. It doesnt say if this one comes with the wireless mic feature. Even the voice is totally different from mine; personally mine sounds creepier, he even has somewhat of a "wheeze" when he laughs. Here's a link to the Spirit Store version:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/products.detail/categoryID/6bd47ce7-2a8d-44ed-8f22-fc0bd4398e34/productID/3fce48af-354f-4263-8155-1c425b962fea/

Okay I am just wondering if anyone here has the Spirit store version and is that what it sounds like and does it come with a mic.
Geez it seems like gemmy made umpteen versions of these things to ship to various stores. 

ironmaiden


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I know that they have the smaller gypsy/witch, skull and monster ones at Walgreens. I seen a large gypsy/witch at Big Lots and the one that you have are the only ones I know of. You could check the gemmy site.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the gypsy from michaels it only has a few phrases. I've seen 2 different witch versions. Walmart has one with white hair & target has one with streaks in her hair(i personally like this one better) I saw one with a green monster at kroger. These are showing up everywhere. I also think spencer has one but don't know what one.


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

I have seen so many of these as well. I bought the "butler" large head one at Walmart for $34.99. They also had a witch (which I also bought, tore out the mechanism, built a body and she will be playing our player piano this year), I did not get any wireless mics with this version. I saw some at Albertson Market here in So Cal, similiar to "butlers" head but cheaper looking, also have seen the three samll ones at Walgreens and a different witch one at Target along with the Sam's Club Zolton version. Lots of crystal balls this year!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I've seen the swami. the lady fortuner teller, the witch, and I think a couple others. This has got to be the "hot" item this year. I hope they all work next year when you pull them out of the box. Seen several that have crapped out already.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info.

My Walmart not only has no Spirit balls for sale but no butlers either. My mom bought the butler for my b-day at the walmart near her. I saw the spirit balls at target, I had the gypsy from Michaels but returned it after buying this.

The gemmy site doesnt have this particular version even listed but it is gemmy of course.

Yeah, I hope it works next year when I take it out again. So far no troubles, but I dont use it much.

ironmaiden


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

I saw the smaller versions at Giant grocery store near me! It was $29.99 if you had a "shopper's club card". There was a witch, a "swami" and a 3rd one I can't remember.....how weird to see those when grocery shopping!!


----------



## Hyak (Oct 4, 2006)

I picked up a Spirit Ball at Costco for $38. It includes a remote and a microphone for talking through the head. The thing works great and scares the pants off of my 5 year old boy. Its much better then the motion detecting scary rock we usually had outside our door.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm waiting for a Spirit Ball that has Bullwinkle the Moose's head in it and he says:
"Eenie--Weenie,
Chili--Beanee,
the Spirits are about to SPEAK !!"

(Younger forum members might not get this.)


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I'm waiting for a Spirit Ball that has Bullwinkle the Moose's head in it and he says:
> "Eenie--Weenie,
> Chili--Beanee,
> the Spirits are about to SPEAK !!"
> ...


But us older ones do! LOL- I'd buy that too!

I wonder if they'd make a stand-up figure that said 'Nothing up my sleeve... PRESTO! (RAWR!!!) Oooo- musta been the wrong hat.'


----------



## HocusPocus (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought the witch spirit ball from Home Depot for $39. She only says 5-6 different things and no mic. Saw another witch spirit ball at Big Lots for $40, the ball itself was different, her hair was very thin and she only said 4 things. Honestly, if I could return mine I would...and hold out for one that had a mic.


----------



## dhmagician (Oct 14, 2006)

*We think this is the best version*

Granted, we took it apart, completely repainted it and added lots of other details, ie., Victorian trims, jewelry, etc. It's by Gemmy but was only sent to Michael's stores and they seem to be completely sold out. We wish we could find another, as we've got this one on ebay and we'd like to keep one for ourselves. (This is taken without the "ball" over it to show detail.)


----------



## SoupMama (Oct 17, 2006)

I went over to the Spirit store website and found that the spirit ball I purchased, the Mad Scientist, is supposed to say 9 different phrases:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/products.detail/categoryID/12da32ab-2c8e-4a6e-88d2-187a16bacf44/productID/35061d87-b1f9-4ab5-a916-d6a0f1b4c852/productOptionIDs//
At that link you can hear all nine. However, mine only says the first 4. Does anybody know of anyway to hack this guy to release the missing 5?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

SoupMama said:


> I went over to the Spirit store website and found that the spirit ball I purchased, the Mad Scientist, is supposed to say 9 different phrases:
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/products.detail/categoryID/12da32ab-2c8e-4a6e-88d2-187a16bacf44/productID/35061d87-b1f9-4ab5-a916-d6a0f1b4c852/productOptionIDs//
> At that link you can hear all nine. However, mine only says the first 4. Does anybody know of anyway to hack this guy to release the missing 5?



I'd return it and exchange it for one that works properly.


----------



## SoupMama (Oct 17, 2006)

I tried that. They were already sold out. They called another store on the other side of town, who said they had one left (the floor model), and it too only said 4 things.


----------



## Dale Hanson (Jan 5, 2014)

I know this thread is very old but to clear everything up, there was including the mic versions about 23 different Spirit Balls.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely old thread but thought it might be helpful to some to see a collection of photos of the different spirit balls that have been out there. Hope others will add their own photos. 

Here's a few from my store trips back in 2009. These were all the larger 14-inch sized crystal balls. I have the witch and the white haired guy with microphone. The packaging from them had red panels and green panels on different sides of the box, just so you don't think there were different variations of these guys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You will probably notice that the white haired guy spirit ball looks very familiar. Same head used also on the Swami (above) and the Dr. Shivers full-size mad lab prop. Believe the Zoltan male fortune teller prop has the same head as well.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a skeleton head one from Target. The sound is abysmal though, so static-y that you can't even understand what he's saying, but he looks cool anyway. No mic with mine. Here he is with my El Cheap-o skeletons:


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I bought both the skull head spirit ball and the old lady head one from Target many years ago. I got them during the after-Halloween sale and only paid $10 each for them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Including the above, I also have a black haired gypsy woman, a different swami guy (face and turban color),2 different skulls, green skull and a frankenstein head. I feel like Im forgetting a few though, I bought a ton of these things. Google Halloween Spirit ball for many of these pics under images tab.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a skull head one that is on a black base not the ornate legs. He says several things and is very clear. I would love to have one of woman witch or fortune teller. I keep hoping to find one.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Resurrecting this thread since I've started a small collection of these things... 

So far, I have the ghost from walmart last year, fortune teller woman with black hair and if all goes as planned I will be picking up the old woman/witch tomorrow. All large size. What I am curious about is, how many other versions were made? Is there a complete list anywhere on the Internet?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Back in mid-September, I got lucky at a thrift store & found the large witch version for $10, along with the adapter. She works great, although her hair is a little messy. But what witch doesn't struggle with her hair? Ha ha!

View attachment 256048


----------

